# $55 Million in Successfully Sold & Rented Timeshares in the TUG marketplace!



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2022)

Crossed over 55 Million here in early 2022!







The TUG marketplace still serves as an incredible resource for Timeshare owners to sell or rent a Timeshare themselves without paying large upfront fees!


if you haven't visited the marketplace in awhile, or are considering selling or renting a Timeshare, check out the new and improved marketplace homepage here:

*Timeshares for Sale & Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds*
Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales & Rentals. Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!



you can also see the different landing pages for timeshare resales and timeshare rentals here:

*Timeshares Resales | Search Timeshare Classifieds*
Search Thousands of active Timeshare Resales. Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!

Find timeshare resales by owner &,save up to 99% off retail prices. Millions of dollars in Confirmed Timeshare Resales! Sell your Timeshare Today!

*Timeshares for Rent | Search Timeshare Classifieds*
Search Thousands of active Timeshare Rentals. Industry Leading Online Marketplace for owners to Sell or Rent a Timeshare!

Easily Search Timeshare Rentals in the best Vacation Destinations. Millions of dollars in Confirmed Timeshare Rentals by owner! Rent your Timeshare Today!


----------

